# Nettle?



## Cally (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm looking for herbs that are good for dark hair and one that I see regularly is nettle. When I looked online to purchase some there are three options. Nettle leaf, Nettle leaf powder and nettle root powder. Does anyone know which would be better? So far I'm leaning more towards the nettle leaf, it would be less gunky and if I'm using rosemary and sage that are not powders it seems like it might mesh better?


----------



## lsg (Jul 25, 2012)

From what I have read nettle leaf has the best results when used in a hair rinse vs. shampoo.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's a helpful article about the benefits of nettle: http://blog.seattlepi.com/naturalnotes/2010/03/06/nettle-an-all-time-miracle-herb/


----------



## bluevervain (Jul 28, 2012)

How are you planning to use it?  I'm assuming you want to use it as an infused liquid.  I would use the leaf and use several big handfuls per quart jar of boiling water. Let it sit over night. It becomes intensely deeply blue/green and if it's really, really a thick infusion it will appear almost black.  It doesn't stain things however, like Black Walnut.  Smells gross though, like seaweed. It won't be the most pleasant hair experience of your life!


----------



## Lindy (Jul 31, 2012)

I have 6 litres of olive oil that I've been infusing nettle in for the last 4-5 months which I am not going to strain and use in soap, shampoo, lotion and conditioner.  I used fresh nettle and I am really looking forward to using this oil...


----------



## maya (Aug 2, 2012)

you could look into rosemary, horsetail, oats, shavegrass, and sage are also traditionally used for dark hair.
you might consider straining the nettles out, especially for a lotion. also although the chances are incredibly tiny what about botulism? what you infuse a fresh product in an oil botulism can develop. don't use the products on broken skin would be my advice.


----------

